# Can rats have mineral blocks?



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

i bought a mineral wheel, partly because of all the minerals the rats would get and partly because its rock hard, a great way to keep those teeth in check.

Can rats have a mineral block as part of a healthy supplement? There is also a salt block with it but rats dont need extra salt. Can a Degus have the salt lick?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A mineral block is unneccessary if you have them on a proper diet which covers all their nutritional needs. I would stay far away from both types of blocks. They are just one of the many things that petstores like to sell us, like vitamin drops for water...which are useless after a few hours.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree with spaz. No need for mineral blocks. Just make sure that your ratties have a good, nutritionally sound diet and they will be fine


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

When I was a kid, my mom bought me a couple for my rats... They never so much as TOUCHED the darned things.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

lol ... when i brought my first rat ronnie i got cage from petshop and some other stuff they said oh u must get these blah blah they will last for years .. YEA cus they dont bloody touch them lmao!


----------

